# Fulcrum Racing Torq RRS vs SRAM Red Crankset



## rhauft

I just switched out my SRAM Red crankset for the new Fulcrum Racing Torq RRS crankset so I thought I'd share my experience with anyone interested.

*Objective:* Increase stiffness and lose a little weight in the drivetrain.

*Tech:* Both cranksets utilize multi-directional C/F hollow tech crank arms with outboard bottom bracket cups using high grade ceramic bearings. The new Fulcrum RRS crankset is the same spec as the the 09 Campy Super Record Ultra Torque with CULT Technology ceramic bearings. Both cranks include high efficiency Hard-Ox anodisation treatment for the chainrings. I opted for the Campy Super Record BB cups because they are hard anodized which give them a nice steathy black finish. 

*Weight:* (Crankset & BB cups/berrings)
SRAM Red - Claimed: 756 grams / Actual: 757 grams (175mm)
Fulcrum RRS - Claimed: 696 grams / Actual: 694 grams (175mm)

*Results:* Noticably stiffer, lighter (-63grams) with smooth shifting from ring to ring. 
Pix below.
































































:thumbsup:


----------



## Rubber Lizard

Not to rain on your parade but no human on the planet is sensitive enough to detect the minute differences in the stiffness between two very high end cranks. Especially since the Red and the Record crank are virtually the same in terms of stiffness according to Fairwheel bikes excellent crank test. It's all in your head....
Though the Fulcrum is a superior crank. Cranks and front derailleurs are the weak link in the Sram product line. 
Congratulations, that's a nice crank. The black chainrings look superb!


----------



## rhauft

Rubber Lizard said:


> Not to rain on your parade but no human on the planet is sensitive enough to detect the minute differences in the stiffness between two very high end cranks. Especially since the Red and the Record crank are virtually the same in terms of stiffness according to Fairwheel bikes excellent crank test. It's all in your head....
> *Though the Fulcrum is a superior crank. Cranks and front derailleurs are the weak link in the Sram product line.*
> Congratulations, that's a nice crank. The black chainrings look superb!


So you're the one that's causing all this rain here in NorCal...:idea: 
You totally contradict yourself in your post... and yes, I am human and I can definitely detect the "minute differences in the stiffness between two very high end cranks". I have 2 Pinarello Princes, one with 08 Record 10 and the other with Sram Red. The 1st thing I "detected" on the Sram equipped bike was that it felt noticeably "softer" in the crank/bb compared to the ultra torque crank/bb.
That is why I upgraded to the Fulcrum RRS. Now the Red bike is on par and race ready :thumbsup:


----------



## A-Hol

*2 Princes...nice.*



rhauft said:


> So you're the one that's causing all this rain here in NorCal...:idea:
> You totally contradict yourself in your post... and yes, I am human and I can definitely detect the "minute differences in the stiffness between two very high end cranks". I have 2 Pinarello Princes, one with 08 Record 10 and the other with Sram Red. The 1st thing I "detected" on the Sram equipped bike was that it felt noticeably "softer" in the crank/bb compared to the ultra torque crank/bb.
> That is why I upgraded to the Fulcrum RRS. Now the Red bike is on par and race ready :thumbsup:


Wow, nice steeds.


----------



## Rubber Lizard

rhauft said:


> You totally contradict yourself in your post... and yes, I am human and I can definitely detect [/IMG]


The Fulcrum is a superior crank in that it's chainrings are better, and the ultra-torque attachment system is less prone to failure than the Sram system. Lower Q factor too. 
Honestly, machines don't lie and there is the Red crank is actually stiffer under controlled circumstances than the Record. 
http://www.fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=5468
Doesn't mean I'm mocking you, just saying that the 1,000 of a millimeter difference in deflection is not possible for a human to perceive.


----------



## rhauft

Rubber Lizard said:


> The Fulcrum is a superior crank in that it's chainrings are better, and the ultra-torque attachment system is less prone to failure than the Sram system. Lower Q factor too.
> Honestly, machines don't lie and there is the Red crank is actually stiffer under controlled circumstances than the Record.
> http://www.fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=5468
> Doesn't mean I'm mocking you, just saying that the 1,000 of a millimeter difference in deflection is not possible for a human to perceive.


Great comparison. I'm not questioning your theory either. You're entitled to your opinion. I'm just a humble cyclist reporting here that in my very un-scientific seat of the pants comparison between my Record10 equipped Pinarello Prince and my Sram Red equipped Prince; the one noticeable difference was in crank/bb stiffness. That's my opinion based on 30+ years of racing/training (40 years on the road if you count my paper route )
This ain't rocket science. I don't need an advanced degree in quantum physics to know what works for me. IMHO YMMV


----------



## rollin nolan

Sweet, this is the perfect thread. I just ordered at 2010 Giant TCR Advanced SL. I ordered the D/A model because of the frame color, but the LBS is going to swap it for SRAM Red as I already have Rival on my cross bike. I'm using Fulcrum Zero 2-way fit for the wheel set on the TCR.

My LBS guy suggested using a Fulcrum crank because it will match the wheelset and because he feels it's superior to the Red crank, especially in the BB86 press-fit bottom bracket configuration on this frame. I rode a TCR with a RRS and I was pretty impressed. I'm pretty much leaning towards Fulcrum for this build. 

Anyway, here's my question. I can get a Racing Torq RS for no additional charge over the Red crank, but the RRS will be an upcharge of a couple hundred bucks. The RS has the same crank arms and weighs close to the same. The main difference is the CULT ceramic bearings on the RRS. There's no doublt that those bearing were silky smooth, but is this worth the upcharge. I bet the steel bearings in the RS are pretty good too. 

Any thoughts.


----------



## Guest

wow, nice stable.


----------



## rhauft

You can always upgrade the bearings later on so I'd take the RS for N/C. Still a nice upgrade either way you slice it.


rollin nolan said:


> Sweet, this is the perfect thread. I just ordered at 2010 Giant TCR Advanced SL. I ordered the D/A model because of the frame color, but the LBS is going to swap it for SRAM Red as I already have Rival on my cross bike. I'm using Fulcrum Zero 2-way fit for the wheel set on the TCR.
> 
> My LBS guy suggested using a Fulcrum crank because it will match the wheelset and because he feels it's superior to the Red crank, especially in the BB86 press-fit bottom bracket configuration on this frame. I rode a TCR with a RRS and I was pretty impressed. I'm pretty much leaning towards Fulcrum for this build.
> 
> Anyway, here's my question. I can get a Racing Torq RS for no additional charge over the Red crank, but the RRS will be an upcharge of a couple hundred bucks. The RS has the same crank arms and weighs close to the same. The main difference is the CULT ceramic bearings on the RRS. There's no doublt that those bearing were silky smooth, but is this worth the upcharge. I bet the steel bearings in the RS are pretty good too.
> 
> Any thoughts.


----------



## Andrea138

Needs white hoods.


----------



## rhauft

Andrea138 said:


> Needs white hoods.


What it really needs is more HP :idea:


----------



## XR4Ti

I still believe you should swap those seatposts.


----------



## rhauft

Andrea138 said:


> Needs white hoods.


How 'bout now?


----------



## seabiscut88

I don't like the white hoods they look great till they get all nasty and used but it looks great the bikes look amazing


----------



## natedg200202

The fulcrum cranks are a great upgrade for Sram Red - the Red crank is really the only piggish part of the whole group. Add to that, the Fulcrum cranks look much better in my opinion.


----------



## kevin32

*Crank Stiffness*



Rubber Lizard said:


> The Fulcrum is a superior crank in that it's chainrings are better, and the ultra-torque attachment system is less prone to failure than the Sram system. Lower Q factor too.
> Honestly, machines don't lie and there is the Red crank is actually stiffer under controlled circumstances than the Record.
> http://www.fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=5468
> Doesn't mean I'm mocking you, just saying that the 1,000 of a millimeter difference in deflection is not possible for a human to perceive.


I believe it's the Fulcrum's superior chain rings that make a difference. Several people I know have had problems with Red chain rings being too flexible. Even went as far as getting SRAM to send thicker rings to solve the issue. Besides that, both cranks are very nice. I would say the ceramic bearings run smoother in the Fulcrums as well. IMHO


----------



## Mdeth1313

natedg200202 said:


> The fulcrum cranks are a great upgrade for Sram Red - the Red crank is really the only piggish part of the whole group. Add to that, the Fulcrum cranks look much better in my opinion.



Either crankset is heavy (by ww standards), of course the pricepoint will shoot up if you go for anything of significant weight savings (under 600g), unless you actually paid msrp on the fulcrum stuff.


----------



## kevin32

rhauft said:


> So you're the one that's causing all this rain here in NorCal...:idea:
> You totally contradict yourself in your post... and yes, I am human and I can definitely detect the "minute differences in the stiffness between two very high end cranks". I have 2 Pinarello Princes, one with 08 Record 10 and the other with Sram Red. The 1st thing I "detected" on the Sram equipped bike was that it felt noticeably "softer" in the crank/bb compared to the ultra torque crank/bb.
> That is why I upgraded to the Fulcrum RRS. Now the Red bike is on par and race ready :thumbsup:


I have the same Team edition Pinarello with SR 11. I'm putting together a Look 595 with Fulcrum cranks and was wondering how you like the SRAM Red versus the Campy setup?:idea:


----------

